# Freshwater Invert safe parasite removal?



## Aqua Dave (Feb 23, 2004)

ParaGuard from SeaChem might be an option. Here's a link to their FAQ page.

http://www.seachem.com/support/FAQs/ParaGuard_faq.html


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

Can you list all the ingredients in the treatment you want to use? What type of parasites are you treating for? Intestinal parasites, or something else.


----------



## jlroar (Aug 19, 2007)

bulrush said:


> Can you list all the ingredients in the treatment you want to use? What type of parasites are you treating for? Intestinal parasites, or something else.


Hi,

Honestly no. I'm not even sure if they have any parasites. I do not have any parasite removal treatments as I have not had any need to. As for parasites my only indication that I may have them is 1 stringy spot on one of my goldfishes head that showed up when I turned everything up on my tank. (made a real mess) I do not see it now and am not sure if it was just something that just happened to land their and stuck for a day. Also they don't seam to be flicking their fins anymore so it may have just been irritation from the kick-up of stuff from the bottom of the tank.

I was just curious if anyone knew of a treatment just in case. Caution is never a bad thing.

Thanks for the reply.

James


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Parasites are both internal and external. If you are treating for external parasites, I've found that Rid Ich+, a FMG treatment, seems very effective, and does not bother any shrimp I've use it on - given the prescribed treatments on the box.

Internal parasites are another matter. I recently used Parasite Clear, from Jungle Labs, in the prescribed dosages, with shrimp with no adverse effects. But make no mistake, the instructions clearly indicate that it may harm inverts. But it seemed to work just fine for me.

Good luck.


----------



## tomwright (Sep 3, 2007)

*Mardel Labs*

Hi, New here.

I have had good luck with Mardel Labs medications in general. They claim to not affect nitrifying bacteria and so far I have never had any problems, though I go years without needing anything.

Right now I am using Maracide drops for Ich. It is an Aniline Green based medication, but my shrimp, Nerite and Japanese live bearing snails all seem fine with it.

If anything, the Rummy nose seem to dislike it the most, but that may be the Ich bugging them.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

I know fishes will sometimes have an itch. If you see the same fish flashing several times a day/week, then there's something wrong externally. Otherwise, just shrug it off. I see my fishes do that on rare occassions and even my clown loaches (clowns are succeptable to ich), so I just keep an eye on them. None of them showed constant flashing. They've been doing this for years with no outbreaks or deaths.

Otherwise, if you know it's an external parasite, maybe invest in a UV?


----------



## jlroar (Aug 19, 2007)

crazie.eddie said:


> I know fishes will sometimes have an itch. If you see the same fish flashing several times a day/week, then there's something wrong externally. Otherwise, just shrug it off. I see my fishes do that on rare occassions and even my clown loaches (clowns are succeptable to ich), so I just keep an eye on them. None of them showed constant flashing. They've been doing this for years with no outbreaks or deaths.
> 
> Otherwise, if you know it's an external parasite, maybe invest in a UV?


I have researched UV and it sounds great. But I have also read in many places that their is no scientific proof that it does any good and not to waste the money. I almost purchased one of them but figured it would be a waste of money and I don't need to do any more of that than I have to.

Do you feel they work? Have you noticed anything different or have had success with them?

James


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey Steve, what kind of shrimp did you have in your tank when you treated? I'm about to try this in my discus tank and I'm concerned about my shrimp, but have no real way of getting them out of the tank beforehand. Thanks!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

API general parasite meds is good for external parasites like flukes etc..... a bit expensive though.. the 2 active ingredients are a insecticide and a mild de-wormer.

For internal parasites like round worms, you'd have to do a little searching on the net or a vet's office... Look for levamisol.

I've used both and the inverts are safe... Although API say crustaceans will die off.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Silent Running said:


> Hey Steve, what kind of shrimp did you have in your tank when you treated? I'm about to try this in my discus tank and I'm concerned about my shrimp, but have no real way of getting them out of the tank beforehand. Thanks!


I used both recently in quarantine for a bunch of ghost (glass) shrimp. But I've also used both in the past on Amanos and Bamboo (wood) shrimp.

For all I know, an inverts ability to withstand this stuff could be directly related to health, age, or who knows what else. So I'd start with a 1/2 dose, and increase if to the full dose over the course of a day (2 more 1/4 doses), while being on the lookout for ill effects. Good luck.


----------



## florafan (Jan 21, 2006)

I've dosed Levamisol recently in my tank and the medication didn't bother the inverts (I have RCS and Amanos). The fish didn't like it much though.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I've got amano, bamboo and red cherry shrimp in the tank. I'll post back on any effects.

Paul


----------

